
Wii and Google Maps: Run on the Street From the Comfort of Your Home - pbnaidu
http://www.unplggd.com/unplggd/entertainment/wii-and-google-maps-run-on-the-street-from-the-comfort-of-your-home-063859
======
timcederman
I'm not sure that running in your lounge can be described as "comfortable",
especially compared the many potential awesome runs in your area. e.g. my run
near my office in Mountain View -
[http://maps.google.com/maps?q=http://trail.motionbased.com/t...](http://maps.google.com/maps?q=http://trail.motionbased.com/trail/kml/episode.kml?episodePkValues=5994607)

Although I guess running through downtown Tokyo would be a cool gimmick.

~~~
pmorici
Or "as good as going to the gym"...

This might have some benefit for the elderly but for a reasonably fit adult...
no way.

